# Wahrscheinlichkeiten und Würfel



## bygones (26. Apr 2004)

Hi,

ich habe zwei generelle Fragen bzgl. Wahrscheinlichkeiten und Würfel.

Und zwar würde ich gerne nur die Formel wissen, wieviele Möglichkeiten es gibt, wenn ich n würfel habe?
Wobei ich z.b. {1,2,3,4} und {3,2,4,1} als gleiches Ergebnis ansehe.

Die andere Frage wäre dann eine allg. für die Frage: "ich habe n würfel wie hoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit mind. k mal die 3 zu würfeln (mit k <= n)" (bzw. irgendeine andere Zahl).

Ich bedanke mich vielmals


----------



## Anubis (26. Apr 2004)

Ich muss mal in mein Mathebuch der Klasse 9 reinschauen...


----------



## Anubis (26. Apr 2004)

Aus dem Mathebuch werde ich nicht schlau. Da steht sowas nicht drin. Habs dennoch raus. 

Für die wurfmöglichkeiten hab ich folgende Formel:

m = ( 6^n ) / n!

Für die andere, nach Forschungen (Abr erst mind. 1 mal):

w = 1 - ( (5/6)^n

Ich werde mal weitersehen...


----------



## Anubis (26. Apr 2004)

Endlich:

Die Warscheinlichkeit, bei n Würfel exact k mal eine Zahl zu würfel betragt:

w = (1/6)^k * (5/6)^(n-k) * (n! / (k!* (n-k)!)


----------



## bygones (27. Apr 2004)

cool thx !

leider ist das problem noch ein wenig komplexer...

Ich will die Wahrscheinlichkeit von *mind* k Erfolgen bei n würfeln *mind*. eine bestimmte Augenzahl zu würfeln....

[edit]*Juhu mein 1000. post  :wink:* [/edit]


----------



## Anubis (27. Apr 2004)

Hab mich verlesen 
Grr: Macht man sich so viel Mühe und dann ist es falsch (Nichts gegen dich).

Ich werde mal wieder forschen  8)


----------



## bygones (30. Apr 2004)

@Anubis: brauchst nimmer suche - habe es gefunden...

die erste frage ist überflüssig.

auf die zweite Frage hilft die Bernoulli Kette. Um die warscheinlichkiet von mind. k treffern zu bekommen addiert man die wahrscheinlichkeiten von k treffern bis n treffern (n = Anzahl der würfel).
Die einzel wahrscheinlichkeiten lassen sich dann mit der Bernoulli Verteilung ermitteln...


----------

